# Rescue Dog Petrified of Spray Shampoo Bottle - Please Help!



## frackles (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi All!


I've posted before about my rescue dog Cody. She's a sweet papillon mix who I've almost had for a year now. All of your thoughts and suggestions were wonderful and really helped me, I was so grateful.

Recently, I noticed that Cody had some allergy problems. I promptly switched her from regular food to the Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diet. I also have been given her small doses of benadryl under my vets instruction. Her itching seems to happen less often now, thankfully.

I bought all natural soothing spray for the spots she normally scratched in order to help with the itching. The problem is she's petrified of me spraying her. I have no idea why this is happening. She shakes uncontrollably and then hides away from me. Normally she's attached to me and doesn't really leave my side. I feel so horrible but I want to help with her itching.

I tried for the 2nd time to see if maybe it was some fluke, but she reacted the same way. I put her thunder coat on her to calm her down a little and now she's sleeping just fine.

I'm guessing she experienced some sort of trauma related to a spray bottle in the past. I know that she's a rescue dog and I don't know anything about the past 7 years of her life. 

Hoping for any ideas or advice anyone has for this situation.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

It's likely someone has used a spray bottle to correct her in the past.

You can either try to desensitize her to the spray bottle by pairing it with something she enjoys like treats. If she is as scared as it sounds you will probably need to start with the bottle far away from her like on the far side of a large room, just sitting on a table, you could toss treats to her for looking at it calmly. Over time you could encourage her to move closer to it and eventually sniff it while being rewarded.

For the number of times you might need to use a spray bottle for something in her life I'm not really sure it would be worth it as if this is a full phobia it could take months to desensitize her fully. If you still want to use the shampoo why not just put it in a squeeze bottle?


----------



## frackles (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you Gally! I'm so sorry I didn't reply earlier, I was unaware that anybody ever replied to this question!

I haven't used the spray bottle at all, but instead have tried to spray some (completely away from her) on my hands and then rub her with it. She was still petrified. Tonight, I tried to put some on a small washcloth and she ran and hid completely away from me. She must be fearful of the scent. This is so weird to me, because it smells similar to her bath shampoo which she has no problem with. I think she may still remember me trying to use this spray on her and that's why she's so fearful?

I don't know if it's the scent or the spray, but something is up. I feel so upset because of how scared she gets, I'm just trying to help her.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree with Gally that someone probably corrected her with a spray bottle before so she's afraid of the spraying.

I highly doubt it's the smell.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Even just the sight of the spray bottle could be scaring her. I wouldn't let her see it unless you are actively working on desensitization or you could make her phobia worse.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Gally said:


> Even just the sight of the spray bottle could be scaring her. I wouldn't let her see it unless you are actively working on desensitization or you could make her phobia worse.


I agree with this! In terms of desensitizing her to it, it depends on what her threshold for spray bottles is. If it's sitting on the floor is she so scared that she's unwilling to approach it? Or is it only when it's in your hand? Once you figure that out, start working with her below her threshold. For example, if she is afraid of even seeing the bottle, maybe try leaving it on the floor partially covered with a towel. Or unscrew the cap and leave both parts in separate areas in the room. Whenever you figure out what she is comfortable with you can start rewarding her for interacting with the bottle on her own accord. Treat her (assuming she likes food) even if it's an exploratory sniff. Gradually you can do things like gently lift the bottle and put it down, still rewarding her when she's unafraid or even curious about the bottle. Very far down the line you can even spray it (not at her) but by that time she should be over her fear.

Or you can just not have or use spray bottles near her. That is a fine solution too. But I like desensitizing dogs to things because it builds confidence as they teach themselves to be unafraid.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a rescue dog with this exact same problem. He is TERRIFIED of spray bottles but loves being sprayed with hoses... Go figure.

He is also HORRIFIED if I apply any product to his coat. He also had allergies. If I applied and anti-itch product to him (by wiping, I never fought him on the spray bottle) he would wildly chew wherever I put the product or wildly rub himself against stuff to try to wipe the stuff off. It is a disaster. A total disaster.

I just don't use products on him. He will allow himself to be shampooed without too much drama, but any topicals are out of the question. His reaction to the application is more serious than his itching.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My paps hate spray bottles and neither has ever been sprayed as a punishment. They just don't enjoy any grooming and they hide and shake. I'm probably horrible because I just make them go through it anyways.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Some animals just don't like to be sprayed. I have a cat that freaks out over everything,including a medicine spray,but it doesn't mean she was sprayed as a punishment.
Then again I also sprayed my dog in the past as a punishment,well more like a deterrent,and he bounces right back from it. He doesn't like getting wet,so anything water related is a deterrent to him.


----------

